

IOS Developers: get iPhone app marketing help from AppLaunch - jengordon
http://www.designboost.net/save-time-and-money-on-iphone-app-marketing-with-applaunch/
Bootstrapping your app? No money to spend on marketing? I interviewed AppLaunch CEO Chris Maddern about their service that helps app devs get their apps reviewed - and for a reasonable price too --
======
gapl1
Great find - thanks for sharing!

